# Miscellaneous Faves



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

:woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof:

I miss the 90's... Can't believe I'm saying that already


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i can play this...

[..your up !!! (I'll keep it hip-hop free, or i'll be here all night!)










i couldn't stand this show, but im sure being a girl it was your thing...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> YouTube - Snap.-.I've Got The power


OMG I forgot all about that song!I used to love it!Thank you,now I can download it.
I used to love Shannons 'Let the music Play'.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

dixieland said:


> OMG I forgot all about that song!I used to love it!Thank you,now I can download it.
> I used to love Shannons 'Let the music Play'.


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that was my JAM!!!!!!!!

"dancin his way back to me!!!"

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







might be late 80's though.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

a few years ago i went to my mom's house and found old mix tapes i made.

*WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

put it on and i was in the zone!!!!!!!!1

*WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Dixie... dont forget this one





*uh oh, we just hijacked your thread LD, it's late eighties, early 90's dance thread!!!!*
















and make sure you got this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....
KLF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> that was my JAM!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah I think it's late 80's.I can't help but move when I hear that song.
As much as I love metal and rock,I love dance music too.
In the 90's,as far as dance music is concerned,i listened to alot of Lords of Acid and Prodigy.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Dixie... dont forget this one
> YouTube - M.A.R.S. - Pump Up The Volume
> 
> *uh oh, we just hijacked your thread LD, it's late eighties, early 90's dance thread!!!!*


Oh heck yeah I loved that!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Oh heck yeah I loved that!


i challenge you to an eighties Rock Battle tomorrow.

Rock song from 1980-1989.
You post 3, i post 3. in the end we each have 12 songs altogether.
You can not post what i already have. etc.
Let the poll speak for itself.
Ladies first.
You have been challenged!!!
...get your list ready
This forum aint big enough for the both of us!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> i challenge you to an eighties Rock Battle tomorrow.
> 
> Rock song from 1980-1989.
> You post 3, i post 3. in the end we each have 12 songs altogether.
> ...


HAHAAHAAA! When you say rock songs what do you mean?Details!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

dixieland said:


> HAHAAHAAA! When you say rock songs what do you mean?Details!


I'll show you tomorrow, you show me your meaning of rock n roll.............
bring a #2 pencil, cause I'm taking you to school!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Bring it!I've been listening to rock and metal for as long as I can remember.Just make sure you specify tomorrow what kind of rock we're talking about.Just rock,or thrash,heavy f**king metal,death metal,glam rock,hair bands,punk,etc....


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

id love for you go metal death, because the judges will be the members, so you might want to keep it somewhat mainstream.
Basically anything within the rock genre that you was listening to that was produced from 1980-1989
you post up 3, wait for my 3 
whtever floats your boat. everyone will vote whose selection they like the best. whether you want to be a crowd pleaser or go the FTW route, its all good. need to post a vid or music link with each selection. you have more experience in rock, i know how to work a crowd. your mastering many genres will be your weakness, you will not be able to decide grasshopper. i will crush....lol
btw im just talkin smack for fun, in the end there will be a nice thread of music for everyone to listen to, some being " ooh i love that song!", some being " hey , I forgot about that one", and others being " wow i never heard that one, where the hell was i?"

either way, its all in fun, so dont take it personally when I crush you.

let me begin the thread, thatway i could set up the poll, print the rules and ask people not to post links till we are done and the rest could post their faves. get your list ready moonbeam,
Im gonna rock you!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> YouTube - Snap.-.I've Got The power
> 
> YouTube - Janet Jackson-That's The Way Love Goes
> 
> ...


LoL - it sucked me in from time to time  LoL - I must admit I am a Tori Spelling Fan, her kids are adorable...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Yeah I think it's late 80's.I can't help but move when I hear that song.
> As much as I love metal and rock,I love dance music too.
> In the 90's,as far as dance music is concerned,i listened to alot of Lords of Acid and Prodigy.


Same here, Prodigy is great... I lost touch with music & my memory has gotten horrible over the past year. But I must admit I'm a huge Arch Enemy & Lacuna Coil fan... Pretty much open to any music out there - I was reminiscing *sigh*



NinaThePitbull said:


> id love for you go metal death, because the judges will be the members, so you might want to keep it somewhat mainstream.
> Basically anything within the rock genre that you was listening to that was produced from 1980-1989
> you post up 3, wait for my 3
> whtever floats your boat. everyone will vote whose selection they like the best. whether you want to be a crowd pleaser or go the FTW route, its all good. need to post a vid or music link with each selection. you have more experience in rock, i know how to work a crowd. your mastering many genres will be your weakness, you will not be able to decide grasshopper. i will crush....lol
> ...


Bring it on


----------

